# Pogostemon Helferi is changing colors!



## JustBeCausiCan (Jul 16, 2011)

Just today, i noticed that my pogostemon helferi's leaf veins are becoming a reddish brown color. Is this normal? Is it bad? The smaller ones seem to be indifferent. Heres a picture.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's normal. Looks healthy!


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Yup normal and pretty. I've seen pictures of them in the wild where the crown is actually a light pink/purple from direct sunlight!


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

My Downoi farm










Sorry for the bad cell pic. I see color in all new leaves.


----------

